# Newbie - Advice on new aquarium please.



## Joanne Osborne (Jun 6, 2020)

Bought a Superfish Start 50 Tropical Tank - but have not used heater so I can start with cold water fish.
Rectangular glass aquarium
Internal filter (Aqua Flow 100)
5W LED Light
Aqua Start Water Conditioner
Bacto Start Filter Starter
Love fish air pump

44cm x 28cm x 44cm (LxWxH) - including hood
Capacity: 45 litre

Fish = 2 Ryukin (3"), 2 Black moor (2.5"), 6 tiny Bards m(1")

However, 1 black moor, kept lying on the bottom and has now got worse.

I Ryukin goes to the bottom a lot but also swims a lot.

Water tested as follows
Ammonia - 0
GH - 0, KH- 0, PH - 7.5, N02 - 0, N03 - 0 

Really not sure where I am going wrong - really am a novice - any help much appreciated?

All bought equipment and fish from the same store.

Been other stores getting conflicting information - constipation, swim bladder, stress or tank too small.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Joanne Osborne said:


> Bought a Superfish Start 50 Tropical Tank - but have not used heater so I can start with cold water fish.
> Rectangular glass aquarium
> Internal filter (Aqua Flow 100)
> 5W LED Light
> ...


Hello. Welcome to Pet Forums.
Just a few questions to help us help you.
1.) how long have you had the tank?
2.) Is your nitrogen cycle complete and stable?
3.) what are your nitrate, nitrite and ammonia readings?

The questions may not seem relevant but will help us eliminate possible issues and help us get to the correct problem and help you. Thanks.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey @magpie you would be useful as I can see goldfish. Our local goldfish expert is here!!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Joanne Osborne said:


> Bought a Superfish Start 50 Tropical Tank - but have not used heater so I can start with cold water fish.
> Rectangular glass aquarium
> Internal filter (Aqua Flow 100)
> 5W LED Light
> ...


Hi. Welcome to the forum. Sorry it's under the circumstances. 

0ppm nitrate in a goldfish tank is highly suspect. GH and KH of 0 would indicate the use of RO water - and pure RO needs to be remineralised, as water contains salts and minerals that fish need to survive. Are you using test strips, by any chance?

I've got some bad news for you. The tank is too small for even 1 goldfish long-term. They're big and meat waste machines which require big tanks and bigger filters. Please read our article:

Goldfish Basics

Could you also answer George's questions?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't really add much at this point, other than to agree with the above posts. The test results you've mentioned don't really make sense and look like they may have come from a test strip which unfortunately aren't terribly accurate. If you are able to either get your hands on a good quality liquid test kit (such as the API master test kit), or get a local shop to test your water for you with one, then that would give us a better idea of what is going on in your tank. I'm afraid you are very overstocked though, so there's a good chance there is an issue with water quality. The blackmoor looks like it is curling it's body into a 'c' shape, which is sometimes an indication of nitrate poisoning.

As well as answering the questions that George has asked, could you also let us know what kind of maintenance routine you do? How often the water is changed, how much you change, are you using a dechlorinator, and do you clean the filter?



George Duke-Cohan said:


> 3.) what are your nitrate, nitrite and *Arminian* readings?


I think the word you were aiming for is 'ammonia'


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

magpie said:


> I can't really add much at this point, other than to agree with the above posts. The test results you've mentioned don't really make sense and look like they may have come from a test strip which unfortunately aren't terribly accurate. If you are able to either get your hands on a good quality liquid test kit (such as the API master test kit), or get a local shop to test your water for you with one, then that would give us a better idea of what is going on in your tank. I'm afraid you are very overstocked though, so there's a good chance there is an issue with water quality. The blackmoor looks like it is curling it's body into a 'c' shape, which is sometimes an indication of nitrate poisoning.
> 
> As well as answering the questions that George has asked, could you also let us know what kind of maintenance routine you do? How often the water is changed, how much you change, are you using a dechlorinator, and do you clean the filter?
> 
> I think the word you were aiming for is 'ammonia'


Hahaha sorry, I am using my phone. Got to love that autocorrect. Hahahaha :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

magpie said:


> get a local shop to test your water for you with one


. . . And if you do this, ask them to write down the actual values in ppm or mg/l. Don't just accept "It's fine."


----------

